# Sudden Death



## redraw (Dec 24, 2015)

I have returned home this evening to find my Bird Blizzard dead in her cage; I only left a few hours ago and she seemed fine at the time.

My concern now if for my other birds as I am unsure as to the reason for this death.

Blizzard had been showing signs of wanting to nest over the past few days and was paired with Thunder, no nest box but was constantly emptying the food bowl and sitting in it.

On my return I found her vent and underside of her body to soaking wet and dirty, there was also some translucent reddish coloured gloopy substance on the cage floor.

I have started sterilising the cages as if it is an infection I don't want it to spread but I was wondering if it could have been egg binding or something like that as I seemed very strange.

RIP little Miss Blizzard


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your budgie's passing. 
From your description, it really is possible that your budgie has passed from a potential egg binding situation as that would explain the blood and the soiled wet feathers on the vent and surrounding areas...
Did you notice a pronounced swelling on the vent or signs of her struggling to lay? This is something that should be easily detected, especially the swelling from an incoming egg.
Again, I'm very sorry for this tragic outcome.

If you are worried about your current budgies and it's been a good while since their last vet appointment, then it may be a good idea to book them for a general health check up at the avian vet specialist.

When a hen is showing signs of being broody and wanting to nest, we have to make sure to try and discourage this by taking active measures and removing any potential nesting spots (open food bowls included and replaced by different food containers that have a top on with a small opening for feeding purposes only). http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html
It's also important to keep a close eye on the hen and to see if there are signs that indicate that she is about to lay and to keep watch in case they need professional medical assistance if there happens to be an egg binding issue.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear that Storm has passed unexpectedly . I have no personal experience with hens and reproductive related problems, but from the evidence found it sounds like she was experiencing some sort of internal emergency. It is always very saddening regardless of the circumstance. I do understand, and give you my deepest condolences.

As aluz mentioned, I would also book appointments for the other budgies at this time to rule out any illnesses or issues that need to be brought to attention.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh dear I'm so sorry.for your loss.my sincere and deepest sympathies.I also agree,sounds like egg binding was the cause.I too once loss a beloved bird from egg binding as well.
Sending you comforting prayers for you.we're here if you need us.Blessings always


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Blizzard 

I agree that from what you've described, it does sound like egg binding. To know for sure, an autopsy would be in order, however. 

Either way, you must be very saddened by this sudden event, I wish you and Thunder all the best as you adjust to this new reality. 

Rest in peace, little Blizzard, you were much loved and will be missed. 

Hugs and warm thoughts to you and Thunder during this time :hug:


----------

